# AEP Stud!



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Last minute decision to hit AEP before the rain paid off in a big way. I wasn’t targeting bass at the time as bluegill & crappie we’re on my mind for the dinner table. Casting a beetle spin with a small paddle tail landed this 22” largemouth! I did go home with some gills and crappie too!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice fish.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish! Especially on a beetle spin. Your smile says it all.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## bassplayer (Sep 15, 2017)

Nice!!!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Whamm!! With a right hand!!!
WTG!!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

CONGRATS! what a catch


----------



## AceMan1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Awesome Fish!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - I haven’t fished AEP Ponds for a handful of years but always loved fishing them. Need to get the old maps out from 20 years ago to get to those old ponds that are no longer on the new maps.


----------

